
Ask HN: I am a felon who went from homeless to millionaire. How to tell my story - felonthrowaway1
I am a felon convicted of a violent crime who has had substantial success following my release from prison, such as:<p>- I&#x27;ve made a million dollars on three separate initiatives.<p>- I&#x27;ve bootstrapped a startup worth &gt; $1M<p>- I was a very early employee of a company that had an IPO<p>- I&#x27;ve gone through Techstars, immigrated away from my home country, and was recently pardoned of my violent crime all those years ago.<p>I&#x27;ve gone from homeless convict that owed $20k+ in debts to being financially independent and so, so thankful that I was given a second chance.<p>I want to tell my story in a way that has maximum impact. How should I go about this?<p>Proposal: Write a series of blogs that lead to a release of a book. Follow the book with speaking engagements in prisons through the help of an NPO (thelastmile.org).<p>Is this thinking big enough? Should I do a traditional publisher or just self publish?<p>Lastly, not everyone knows that I am a felon. I&#x27;ve never spoken about it publicly. While I am fearful that people will view me in a different light, I&#x27;m determined to tell this story because I feel like it will benefit many of those out there who are in a dark time in their life. Can you think of any reason why I shouldn&#x27;t tell this story?
======
gjvc
If you do, stay anonymous.

~~~
felonthrowaway1
I don't see how I can. I can see the benefits of staying anonymous (simply
living my life as is), but staying anonymous wouldn't be as impactful.

